# 2 1/2 YO Goldendoodle, Brooklyn, NY



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I met Dodger in person tonight. He is an absolute LOVEBUG with puppy exuberance. He knows his basic commands and would do wonderfully in a home with children. He needs a fenced in yard. Walks well on a leash, has manners when being fed his dinner. AND could stand to gain about 10 lbs.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his heart - i hope he finds a great home soon.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We have an application in for Dodger, but nothing set in stone yet. His Mom decided she could no longer hold onto him until we find him a home, so I got in touch with a rescue who is taking over. Oodles of Doodles. I am transporting him to his foster family in NJ until he gets neutered and then hopefully off to a new home. I wished we could have avoided the foster home, to give Dodger less "shuffling around", but I am glad we have found a rescue to help him until his new home is found.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's on to a better life now though, thanks for helping him.


----------

